# You Dirty Cheaters! ;)



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I stole the title from the main forum. It makes perfect sense since this is primarly a pier and surf board. LOL.

Ok, I'm posting this because I'd like to know how many of us on this board actually own a boat. 

Me, I have 2. I've got a 19' Keywest CC that I started with and now only use it to fish the Flats and go crabbing in. My other boat is a 28' Hydrasports walkaround. I picked up at the end of last summer. I'm still learning to run the thing (runs completely different with the deep V and twins), so it's scary at time and I plan on using it for offshore runs.

So what kind of boat are you running if you have one?

- Dae


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*17' Mkee Craft Tri Hull*

**Mckee Craft***
Its wide as all outdoors and a very good fishing boat. 16gals I trolled 10hrs with lengthy runs from sandbridge to cape henry or carolina line. And still have a 1/4 tank left. I only have a 70hp yammy on the ass end but she definately serves the purpose.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

12 porta bote and a 14' jon w/ 7.5


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

19' Carolina Skiff. Great on the flats, great in the back bays, nice on the calm days.

Minn Kota saltwater tolling moter. 

Still loves me surf.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

14' 1966 AmFab Salem Skiff, been in the water twice since I bought. Hope to be dragging for flounder or kite fishing just outside the inlet before too long.


----------



## bj_croakerkiller (Jul 14, 2004)

14 ft john with 9.5hp motor and a 19 ft tri hull with a v6. want to sale the john boat thou


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

25' Proline Walkaround. Full electronics. Being repowered with the new Eninrude E-Tec 225 HP Saltwater Outboard. She's a pure fishing machine.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

*just got a...*

1973 Grumman 17' squaretail canoe...powered by a whopping 2.7hp no-name outboard. Been out twice in it...once on Morris Creek w/o the motor, then got it out this past weekend on the James w/ the motor. She ain't pretty, but she gets it done. Once I suck it up and get a house, then I'll look at getting something bigger, but for now I don't have any storage space (or $ to spare on a real boat while paying off the car and saving for a house).


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

20' challenger cc, 14' johnboat (for freshwater)


----------



## Minnox (Mar 27, 2006)

12' Jon Boat
16' Skiff
40' Bay Built


----------



## mountain man (Feb 7, 2006)

*Old Bass Boat*

I've got an old '86 Ranger bassboat w/ an '89 Johnson 150 that I would like to convert to an inshore boat. It's 18' and runs and fishes great, but the finish has gotten a little rough and I've pulled the carpet out of it. For a small shallow running boat, it handles rough (3') water great. 

But here's my question: Do you guys know of any mods that I need to make before putting it in the brackish/saltwater water? The whole sacrificial anode thing confuses me. I've heard that some motors have them and some don't. I've seen what the salt can do to boats that are not protected, but I just get down to fish saltwater 2-3 times a year and I don't know if it even matters or not with that little of use. Realistically, I probably wouldn't get to bring the boat but on 1-2 trips a year. I'd really like to bring the boat, but I don't want to screw it up and be stuck hear at home the rest of the year without it!

Thanks, 

MM


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i have a 24 foot sportcraft fully loaded with eletronics,downrigger and 4 custom outriggers- inshore,offshore ..........

also a 14ft jon boat w/ gps/sonar ,motor & trailor

a 16ft gruman canoe


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*Comfy for ridin...*

but a little more work for fishing. I have a 18' Tahoe Q4 ski and fish. Great for riding around and what not, verdict is still out about the fishing from it. Regardless, it floats and has a motor that works (Mercury Optimax 115)


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

mountain man said:


> But here's my question: Do you guys know of any mods that I need to make before putting it in the brackish/saltwater water? The whole sacrificial anode thing confuses me. I've heard that some motors have them and some don't. I've seen what the salt can do to boats that are not protected, but I just get down to fish saltwater 2-3 times a year and I don't know if it even matters or not with that little of use. Realistically, I probably wouldn't get to bring the boat but on 1-2 trips a year. I'd really like to bring the boat, but I don't want to screw it up and be stuck hear at home the rest of the year without it!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MM


MM,

There's nothing you really need to do to the boat to take it into brackish/saltwater other then just rinsing it off when you're done. Up in the northern part of the Chesapeake, I see tons of bass boats on the water.

- Dae


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i thought all motors/outdrives had them- all you need is a good rinse after you use the boat- i do that anyway even in the freshest of freshwaters. boaters world had the anodes for ever make modle on earth !


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

11.5' Grumman, Aluminum v hull row boat with 7.5 Johnson. I'll take it anywhere.

My oldman has a 22' Boston Whaler Revenge with Yama 225. Cuddy I guess. Boat is 20 years old and engine is 15 (power head 2 years old). It was bought from a guy in Nantucket who used it as a swordfish boat...they used to fly around the ocean with a guy on the bow with a harpoon looking to stick swordfish. The safty rails go up the middle of this bow so you can walk up the bow and have your hips wedged in. It remains the baddest arse fishing boat on the bay.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hey MM*

Just make sure you have a galvanized trailor. I would hate for anyones trailor to break in half on them going down the ramp, road or anthing else.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

does 2 inflated truck tires and a paddle work  19 ft and a 15 ft


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*215 CC Triumph*

Pops and me bought a 21ft CC last May and havent had one regret. Its got a 150 Mercury Opti-max and handles the bay great as long as the swells stay below 3 ft. Anything more and it just isnt that much fun. If anyone is looking into a CC in that range you cant beat the value for the price compared to say Trophy or Striper. Not saying anything bad about those other brands but man 20,000 less means alot more tackle. Plus no waxing, its not fiberglass its a new copolymer material that is strong as hell. At the boat shows they let you hit it with a baseball bat and you cant even dent it. Good boat for the money. The boys in NC with them take them offshore for kings and tuna.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

12' grummen aluminum/75hp merc...haven't fished it yet but should be fun...took 3 guys to put the motor on the dang thing...hey racn...want to take her on her maiden voyage?...


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

rattler..is that a joke? 75 hp on a 12 aluminum boat??? if it stays floating that isnt a fishing boat its a racing boat lol


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

1984 Chris Craft Catalina 291 (29' long) twin mercruiser 260's. Its not meant for feeshing but we make her do what we want. It was an inexpensive boat to buy but its been expensive to keep on the water. We will see if I will have something else next year. She is a nice boat for a family and thats why I originally wanted a small cabin and cover but it turns out my wife gets motion sickness if she can't see whats causing her to rock-n-roll so she stays out on deck all the time. The little one plays down below along with the dog.

All in all she gets us around pretty good so I can't complain


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Come on Hat*

Tell us about your little boat.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

last boat i had was 12'alum.w/a merc 9.8hp...got boat motor and trailer for $500...when i moved back here i sold the boat and tralier for$550 and kept the motor...last "big" boat i had was a 20' thunderbird tri-hull...beat me to death in 6" chop, but it fished...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Never had a boat in my life...but that's about
all I fish from   

Love me some headboat fishing. Just
show up and find a nice compfy seat.
Take a nap or shoot the crap while 
the Capt finds the fish. Eat your lunch
while the Capt moves from spot to spot
and then take a nap on the way home
while the Mate cleans your fish.
Hop in your car and head on home.
Why do I want a boat again?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

OK! I admit it! I have a boat (looking for a second one also) and catch most of my fish from it however I prefer to surf fish from a 4x4 Suburbon any time.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

you been miss'n out Mr Rattler !! does your phone work ? we been slayen em' 1/2 the time- other 1/2 like yesterday evening i had to go alone again........she worrys too much, dont want me to go alone anymore ! ha ! you watch.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

phone still works...LETS go!!!!!!!!!!!!...its flattie time...


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*'99 Bayliner Trophy 2002 w/125 HP Merc OB*

Walkaround layout. Cuddy cabin. Great family fishing boat for myself, and our two boys, ages 4 and 5 and a half. 
We bought it last year after FWS closed our favorite beach at VA AI for the endangered birds. 
Still got a lot to learn as a skipper and still love to fish the suds, but boating/fishing is a great way to enjoy life.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Fish off my Dad's 24' Palm Beach CC. Has radar, gps, fish finder etc. Used for running offshore here in Florida for the 'phins!!!


Chris


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Boats*

19' 1976 aquasport bowrider w/ 95hp evinrude - and work on a 31 Rampage with twin 325's. Fully rigged.

Tight Lines

Rich

But i prefer wading through the sod banks and surf.


----------

